# Its MY mouse toy!



## brutus&cleo (Aug 6, 2003)

Brutus is a 12 week old Burmese male Cleo is a 10 week old female tabby. He is calm, she is wild. He is burly, she is petite. Cleo likes the white mouse toy and Brutus likes the black one. They chose their toys and played only with theirs, leaving the other one alone. 

When they wrestle, he usually out muscles her, but she is able to wiggle away. She has street smarts, probably because of her stray background. Brutus is not so bright with survival instincts, partially because of his genetics as a Burmese, and partially due to being a shop cat never been exposed to the wild world. However, he has learned some moves from Cleo.

After 2 weeks with their respective toys, he decided he wanted the white one: Cleo's white mouse toy. He batted in around like a bear like he usually does, then strode off with it in his mouth. Cleo just looked at him, not knowing what to think. 

I distracted them with The String and they tag teamed it in true WWF form. Cleo saw the white mouse and dove after it, but Brutus was in hot pursuit! They tumbled, jumped, ran, flipped, and somersaulted while wrestling for the mouse. When Cleo had control of the mouse again, they froze in an equal footing position. 

Then Brutus showed his awnriness.

He batted the mouse from Cleo's mouth, which put Cleo into a rage. She wrestled him with ferocious energy and relentless vigor, beating down Brutus into submission, one that he had not taken for weeks. He ran, she chased. They wrestled again and again, always with Cleo claiming her righteousness and Brutus on his side, yet still batting at Cleo.

After an eternity, they parted. He found his perch and slept with one eye open. She crawled next to him, but he would not let her near. He was mad; mad that he had been beaten, mad that he started something and was humiliated. They slept.

The next morning, she was cleaning him with a vengeance, almost to say "You are a naughty boy, Brutus! You made me get strong, which I haven't done with you for weeks." He let her clean him, but slowly slipped out of the submissive pose. 

They played seperately and napped later in a defensive posture under the bed. The comforter hanging down seperated them and she slept on the opposite side as if to respect his Right to Pout, but still close enough to let him know she cared. 

He awoke, ruffled the comforter and came out to see why she was purring so loudly on the other side of the comforter. She cleaned him further and he didnt mind as much. Soon, they were in the yard wrestling like they always did, only this time a little more careful and the sun shining down on them.

8)


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

YAY! That was a brilliant wee story! Thanks for sharing it, was thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a great story. Sounds almost like my 2 cats. Sugar loves all toys but once Twinkie likes something, which he doesnt care for much toys, she will want that one too, even if she doesnt play with it. Thanks for sharing your story, it was a great read =_


----------

